# Hilfslinien ausrichten



## Real_Alex (6. November 2001)

Abend.

Wie kann ich Hilflinien schräg ausrichten, also nicht nur genau waagerecht oder senkrecht?

Danke...

---
Real_Alex


----------



## Diseina (6. November 2001)

gute frage....   garnich? *g*

ne.. sorry.. kA   hab ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch nie gedanken drüber gemacht... aber da man die linien ja so von der seite wegzieht, glaub ich irgendwie nicht das es geht...  hab ich versprech da nix


----------



## Real_Alex (6. November 2001)

hmmm... das muss doch irgendwie gehen, in Corel gehts ja auch


----------



## nanda (6. November 2001)

da hast du - meines wissen - pech. das erstellen schräger hilfslinien ist mir nicht bekannt.

falls ich eine schräge hilfslinie brauche, mache ich meistens auf einer neuen ebene mit dem "1-zeilen auswahl-werkzeug" eine linie und transformiere die linie in dem gewünschten winkel. die linie kann man mit dem transparenz-slider der ebene stufenlos ein- und ausblenden. leider kann man mit dieser variante nicht den befehl "an hilfslinie ausrichten" anwenden. 

aber vielleicht hat jemand anderes eine bessere idee.


----------



## Tribalman (6. November 2001)

Tja...

schräge Hilfslinien gibt´s in PS wohl leider nicht.
Vielleicht zeichnest Du Dir einfach horizontale und
vertikale Hilfslinien ein, und drehst Die ganze 
Arbeitsfläche um 45° (oder um den Winkel, den Du 
brauchst). Ist aber wohl nicht so praktisch. Naja...


----------



## Real_Alex (6. November 2001)

hmmm... naja, ist nicht so schlimm, ich werde das dann wohl mit eigenen Linien - wie schon beschrieben - machen.

Noch eine Frage:
Ich erstelle eine rechteckige Auswahl und erstelle dann über Auswahl|Auswahl verändern|Umrandung einen Rahmen. Wenn ich diesen mit der Vordergrundfarbei fülle (Alt+Backspace), ist die Füllkante nie scharf sondern immer mit Verlauf in die Ebenenfarbe? Wie kann ich das abstellen? PS soll einfach eine scharfe Kante 'füllen'.


----------



## nanda (6. November 2001)

mußt für eine scharfe kante einfach "weiche auswahlkante" auf 0 setzen.


----------



## Real_Alex (7. November 2001)

Wenn ich beim Auswahlwerkzeug 'Weiche Kante: 0px" setze, wird trotzdem nicht mit scharfer Kante gefüllt (also der Rahmen: Auswah|Umrandung)...


???


---
Real_Alex


----------



## nanda (7. November 2001)

du brauchst nicht gleich für jedes prob ein neues thema aufzumachen. ein paar stunden kannst du den leuten schon zeit lassen, um zu antworten.

aber nichts für ungut.

grundsätzlich mußt du mit scharfen kanten aufpassen, damit keine treppeneffekte entstehen. bei horizontalen und vertikalen linien ist das ziemlich egal, aber sobald eine krümmung in der linie ist, sieht es schnell besch***** aus.

dein problem wird wahrscheinlich sein, daß du die als kanal gespeicherte auswahl mit einer weichen auswahlkante bzw. mit der option glätten erstellt hast.

diese auswahl bleibt natürlich weich, auch wenn du jetzt im nachhinein beim füllen die option weiche auswahlkante auf "0px" oder "glätten" deaktivierst.

wenn du jetzt wirklich eine scharfe kante daraus machen willst, aktivierst du den kanal und schärfst die geschichte mit dem filter>scharfzeichnungsfilter>unscharf maskieren (spiel ein bißchen rum) oder besser ist noch. die auswahl mit der tonwertkorrektur zu verbiegen (schieb das schwarze und weiße dreieck näher zusammen).

schärfer kannst du´s nicht bekommen. eventuell mußt du zur vermeidung von sichtbaren treppenstufen die auflösung des pics erhöhen.

noch ein tip: erstelle möglichst für jedes element deines logos (füllung, umrandung usw.) eine neue ebene. dann kannst du noch super mit den ebeneneffekten und -modi spielen und versaust dir nicht das ganze bild, falls mal was daneben geht.

so. das müßte es eigentlich gewesen sein. wenn nicht, kannst du ja nochmal HIER posten.

bye


----------



## Shiivva (7. November 2001)

Tipp: die Suchmaschine des Boards

--> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=7160


----------

